# My pit puppy and car rides...



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

What are the chances my dog will get a tummy ache and the soupy doodoo's when he takes a car ride.. The day we brought him home he got the runny poop for a day or so and after a week he went on another and it seems as if he poop is getting soft again...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm some dogs just don't handle the motion very well. Does he seem stressed when you go for the rides?


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

The wife says he seems stressed and nervous!!!!!


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Another thing I have noticed but its every night.. His body seems really warm but he acts fine not sick or any thing like that..


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

silver281gt said:


> Another thing I have noticed but its every night.. His body seems really warm but he acts fine not sick or any thing like that..


Dogs run a little hot in body temp compared to humans, 101-102, and the short coat on this breed makes them feel really warm. My wife loves it as she can get warmed up hugging Tasha. :rofl:


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah My puppy gets real hot at night too I wouldnt worry about it. If your pup is small enough can you place him in your lap maybe help him calm down thats what I did with mine then everytime I would place her in the pass seat when she seemed cool now she rides shotgun like a pro!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

make riding in the car rewarding. I like to stop through drive throughs to get myself something to eat, they get to meet people through the window and I bring little treats to give them while they are acting the way I want them to.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most puppies get car sick. My 15 week old puppy still gets sick when we go for car rides. A few time a week I take her into town with me when I go to train the older dogs. I bring plenty of towels because she get sick on the way down there and the way back. I live 45 min from town. They will eventually grow out of it but the best thing is to put them in a crate and let them get use to the ride. Avoid giving any food till your puppy is comfortable with riding in the car. They normally out grow this but if you feed before you leave or give food while you are out it could end up all over your car.

One thing to try is, do you have a small crate that fits in your car? if so put that in with a towel and put the puppy in. Take the puppy on small car rides like around the block or maybe two. Do these trips frequently and you can start making them longer too. If you do not have a crate then put a blanket down under the puppy. Like I said normally they grow out of it but you can really help by doing small trips.


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

my pup has never once gotten car sick but his brother on the other hand that my best friend owns always gets sick since the day we brought him home but we started to notice that he will only get car sick if he eats 30 min to an hour b4 the ride but if he doesnt eat right b4 he is about to go for a ride then he is fine it definistlyt just depends on the dog tho because all dogs are different in their own way but maybe try not feeding him so close to taking him for a ride in the car and see if that works


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

The Rednose I used to have got car sick almost everytime I took her for a ride somewhere. When she came home with me for the first time she vommited on the seats of my brand new car lol!

Lesson learned, there is a medication you can have prescribed to your dog for motion sickness


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

*car sick*

My Female was car sick until she was one.Now, we travel all over without a mess.


----------



## Younging (Sep 10, 2009)

my pit loves car rides, to the point that if the ride isn't long enough she refuses to get out at times. The only thing is that she is scared and goes crazy when the wieldshield wipers are on? Any ideas on how I can calm her down during car rides where its raining.


----------



## bullydoll (Sep 19, 2006)

Spook has gotten sick in the car since day one. We started having to put him on the floor in the passenger seat so he wouldn't be affected by the motion. I just think like people it depends on the dog. 
Over time though he has gotten a lot better. I can honestly say its been several months since he has been sick.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> make riding in the car rewarding. I like to stop through drive throughs to get myself something to eat, they get to meet people through the window and I bring little treats to give them while they are acting the way I want them to.


Good post!

We go to drive thrus and a lot of the time, they have doggy biscuits, you wouldn't believe how many people drive to get food with their four legged companions.


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

mine is fine with car rides but only when shes out of the crate (she cries when shes in there) but she only likes to ride on the drivers side. every now and then she ride on the passenger side.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Good post!
> 
> We go to drive thrus and a lot of the time, they have doggy biscuits, you wouldn't believe how many people drive to get food with their four legged companions.


Haha we do the same with Capri except she usually ends up getting her own plain hamburger with no bun. She loves going on rides!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

try withholding food at least an hour before and give a tums or 2 before the ride. that works best in my house to help them over the car-sick hump!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> Haha we do the same with Capri except she usually ends up getting her own plain hamburger with no bun. She loves going on rides!


Oh man I hope you don't take her to Mickey D's.........


----------

